# feste IP-Adresse



## webraccoon (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

weiss jemand von Euch wie ich eine feste IP-Adresse beantrage und vielleicht auch wo?

Gruss
webraccoon


----------



## Peter Klein (27. Juli 2005)

geh mal auf dyndns 
Is aber englisch, müsste aber zu verstehen sein, oder


----------



## Tobias K. (27. Juli 2005)

moin


@webraccoon
Dafür hast du nicht genug Geld! 

Eine Alternative ist DynDns, die leiten Anfragen auf deinen Heim-Server um.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo!


			
				Tobias K. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @webraccoon
> Dafür hast du nicht genug Geld!


Wer sagt dass?
Kennst Du sein Einkommen?  
Er hat nicht nach einer Standleitung gefragt, sondern nach einer festen IP.
Ich könnte für meine DSL-Flat optional eine feste IP in Verbindung mit einem höherem Upstream für 49,50€ bekommen.
Und bevor Du jetzt fragen tust:
1. Routing ist erlaubt.
2. Für zum Haushalt angehörige (auch eine WG) dürfen den Zugang gemeinsam nutzen.
3. Serverbetrieb ist erlaubt.
4. Der Zugang darf auch gewerblich genutzt werden.
Nachteil, es ist ein regional begrenzter Anbieter.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## webraccoon (28. Juli 2005)

Moin,

ahh, Danke. Hatte schon befürchtet mich mit DynDNS herumschlagen zu müssen.
Da der gesamte Zugang gewerblich ist und der Anbieter die Telekom, werde ich die mal fragen.

Danke 
webraccoon


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2005)

Ich habe ja nicht verraten dass ich nicht bei den T-elekomikern bin.  
Aber versuchen kannst Du es ja trotzdem mal, selber nachfragen ist eh immer besser.
Allerdings, wenn ich mir deren Horrorpreise angucke, mag ich erst garnicht daran denken was eine feste IP kostet.... wenn sie sowas überhaupt anbieten.

Wenn ich mir meine Post durchlese, frage ich mich wo dass noch hinführen soll..... DSL mit 24576/1024 kBit/s Up/Down.


----------



## imweasel (28. Juli 2005)

webraccoon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ahh, Danke. Hatte schon befürchtet mich mit DynDNS herumschlagen zu müssen.
> Da der gesamte Zugang gewerblich ist und der Anbieter die Telekom, werde ich die mal fragen.
> ...



Hi,

also wenn dein Anbieter die T-Com ist, dann schau mal bei denen nach den Produkten *T-DSL Business*
Da bekommt man für 2,90€/Monat eine feste IP. (Weblink)


----------



## MCIglo (28. Juli 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir meine Post durchlese, frage ich mich wo dass noch hinführen soll..... DSL mit 24576/1024 kBit/s Up/Down.


1. andersrum  down/up
2. Das ist in Frankreich NORMAL! Und zwar günstiger als bei uns 1024/128 !
Die Technik nennt sich ADSL2+ und wird praktisch in ganz Europa großflächig Genutzt. Bis auf Deutschland, wo es jetzt erst gaaaaaaanz langsam kommt.


----------



## MCIglo (28. Juli 2005)

--- Strato: DSL mit 6 MBit/s und fester IP-Adresse ---
Ab 1. August 2005 bietet Strato ein neuen Maxxi-DSL-Paket, das sich
speziell an Geschaefts- und Profi-Nutzer richtet. Fuer 49,90 Euro im
Monat erhalten Kunden einen ADSL-Anschluss mit 6 MBit/s im Downstream
samt Flatrate und fester IP.
http://www.golem.de/0507/39535.html


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2005)

@MCIglo, ups, da ist mir tatsächlich ein Verdreher passiert.  
Bei meinem ISP nennt sich das IAD bzw. CPE.... kein Modem, kein Splitter.... keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert.
Der Preis für die feste IP ist der bisherige, was jetzt am 1.8. kommt weiss ich nicht.
Aber der 6Mbit Anschluss inkl. Flat kostet ab 1.8. 25,40€.... im moment zahle ich für DSL 1000 inkl. Flat 34€.... nun kannst Du raten was ich ab nächster Woche habe. 
Ich weiss ja nicht wo Golem die Infos her hat, aber bei Strato stehen andere Preise.... und eine Flat kostet extra.

Auf jedenfall ist der Stein für eine "Volks-Flat" nun endlich ins rollen gebracht.
Bei 12,40€ für DSL 2000 inkl. Flat dürfte selbst für gelegenheitssurfer ein schneller Zugang ohne Limit erschwinglich sein.... Ausreden wie "zu teuer" lasse ich jedenfall nicht mehr gelten.


----------

